# Im in a rut



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Everytime I pick up my call to practice I blow the same routine. I am having a hard time forcing myself to try something new Does anyone else have a hard time changing their style or routine? What tapes do you listen to? what does the spit call sound like?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

OldHunter, do you still have that VCR copy of the Worlds Calling Contest? That wouldn't be a bad place to start to get other ideas.

I've heard a lot of good things from Shawn Stahl's Honker Talk video, if you get it make sure you let me borrow it. 

http://www.waterfowlhunter.net/html/video.htm


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Chris,I have the honker talk video.Doug has it right now but go ahead use it when he is done with it. mallard


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The spit call is actually a pretty worthless call to know unless you plan on using it in a contest. It's actually a distress call and if used in the field will flare geese like crazy. The willis is somewhat similar to a spit note but is a longer low-pitch moan you draw out that works great in the field...at least that's what I've heard; I just started working on the two calls and so far completely suck at them. :eyeroll:


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

The Willis kills geese....

Jones...... :beer: you owe me....


----------

